# sobón'



## Magg

A 'sobón' is a boy or man that touches you a lot when talking to you. Depending on the situation and the way he does it, the word can have sexual connotations, so the person called 'sobón' would be disgusting.
It can also be applied to women, although it is more common for males.

On the other hand, you can come across 'sobones' children, for instance, that expess care and affection.

How is it in English?

Thanks


----------



## CichoDeCines

In English it would depend on the person.   I believe a creep or weirdo would be without sexual conotations.  With the sexual conotations it could be "child molestor," "pedophile."


----------



## lauranazario

Magg said:
			
		

> On the other hand, you can come across 'sobones' children, for instance, that expess care and affection.
> How is it in English?



I have often heard mothers complain that their child is too "clingy".
I don't know if this is precisely what you're looking for.


----------



## Masood

Magg said:
			
		

> A 'sobón' is a boy or man that touches you a lot when talking to you. Depending on the situation and the way he does it, the word can have sexual connotations, so the person called 'sobón' would be disgusting.
> It can also be applied to women, although it is more common for males.
> 
> On the other hand, you can come across 'sobones' children, for instance, that expess care and affection.
> 
> How is it in English?
> 
> Thanks



What a strange word. I suppose in English such a person could be described as being _"all hands". _ That is, they (subconsciously) touch you a lot whilst speaking to you _"he was all hands when I spoke to him". _ Whenever I have met Spaniards (male and female), they touch you during conversation, which, to them, comes naturally...but many Brits (myself included) are just not used to it!


----------



## CichoDeCines

Another term for it, when someone touches another person inappropriately, talking or otherwise, they're referred to as "having felt them ip." For example, "he felt me up during the interview.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> What a strange word. I suppose in English such a person could be described as being "all hands". That is, they (subconsciously) touch you a lot whilst speaking to you "he was all hands when I spoke to him". Whenever I have met Spaniards (male and female), they touch you during conversation, which, to them, comes naturally...but many Brits (myself included) are just not used to it!



In the U.S., we use this expression with a sexual connotation. When you are on a date and the man keeps touching you in a sexual way and you don´t want him too, you would complain that he was "all hands." I seldom hear it in a nonsexual context.



> Another term for it, when someone touches another person inappropriately, talking or otherwise, they're referred to as "having felt them ip." For example, "he felt me up during the interview.



Whoa!   I have never heard this expression except in a sexual context. That is what we said when I was much younger to express that the guy was touching the private parts of the female, usually in a private location such as the car or home. Funny... I never heard either one of these expressions used referring to the females!!  

When referring to someone who touches a lot during conversations, usually without sexual intent, I would say the person is very "touchy." I would use that expression to refer to people who touch out of an affectionate personality, or people of other cultures who stand closer and touch more than many people of northern European descent, as Masood mentioned.


----------



## esance

Otra expresión informal que significa sobón pero más cariñoso o simpático, es "pulpo" verdad Magg??


----------



## jacinta

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I have often heard mothers complain that their child is too "clingy".
> I don't know if this is precisely what you're looking for.




I would not say that a *clingy* child is one who touches you a lot during conversation.  A *clingy* child is one who is shy and stays too close to his/her mother when confronted with strangers or just hangs on to his mother's legs or wants to sit on her lap all the time.  I don't know of a word in English to match this *sobón* for children.  I couldn't call a child "all hands" either.  I guess *physical* is what I would call a child who touches a lot.  I have students who do this and I call it "endearing"!


----------



## gotitadeleche

jacinta said:
			
		

> I would not say that a *clingy* child is one who touches you a lot during conversation.  A *clingy* child is one who is shy and stays too close to his/her mother when confronted with strangers or just hangs on to his mother's legs or wants to sit on her lap all the time.  I don't know of a word in English to match this *sobón* for children.  I couldn't call a child "all hands" either.  I guess *physical* is what I would call a child who touches a lot.  I have students who do this and I call it "endearing"!



Used in a nice way for adults and for children, I would probably just say they are very affectionate.


----------



## calzetin

I dont know a word for "sobón". I could tell you about the verb "sobar". That would be something like "to grope" or "to paw" as in "meterle mano a alguien".

Although... now it comes to my mind when they called Arnold Schwarzenegger "the groping governor"... that would be the word you are looking for (I guess you remember all that about Arnold having "las manos largas" with some girls)

hopefully I've been helpfull 

hasta la vista baby    jajajajjaja


----------



## aledu

calzetin said:
			
		

> I dont know a word for "sobón". I could tell you about the verb "sobar". That would be something like "to grope" or "to paw" as in "meterle mano a alguien".
> 
> Although... now it comes to my mind when they called Arnold Schwarzenegger "the groping governor"... that would be the word you are looking for (I guess you remember all that about Arnold having "las manos largas" with some girls)
> 
> hopefully I've been helpfull
> 
> hasta la vista baby    jajajajjaja




I think to most mexicans ¨sobar¨will be to massage. There are sobadores which are like ¨massage therapists¨ with no formal education on the subject.
The sexual context, to most mexicans, would be ¨manosear¨.

Now, somebody that touches a lot or is very affectionate is said to be ¨touchy¨or ¨very touchy¨ like gotita stated.

aledu


----------



## el_novato

Muy bien dicho, Mr. aledu. 

Comentario:

Cuando digan que te van a dar una "sobadita', pon atención en la entonación, o en sus movimiento (gestos) corporales o faciales, puede que no sea un masaje terapeútico.    

Nota:  No confundir "sobadita" con "manosear".  Mr aledu ya explicó lo que es manosear.

Bueno, otro comentario (con tal que no cobran por hacerlos).  Cuando se trata de mercancía, también se usa la palabra manosear.


----------



## calzetin

I would say that in Spain (Magg is from Spain as I read) there is just on meaning for "sobón". Although "sobar" can be used in a wider range of contexts (sexual and non sexual at all).


----------



## Magg

Masood said:
			
		

> [/I] Whenever I have met Spaniards (male and female), they touch you during conversation, which, to them, comes naturally...but many Brits (myself included) are just not used to it!



You're right, Masood, we Spaniards are famous among many European countries for establishing physical contact with our partners while speaking. For us, it's a way of showing affection. Obviously, it has nothing to do with the word 'sobón' I was referring.

I remember a girl from Belgium that told her surprised when she was shopping at the supermarket, a woman took her trolley wrongly and when realised she suddenly went towards the girl and started touching her apologising by the mistake.

Cheers


----------



## Magg

esance said:
			
		

> Otra expresión informal que significa sobón pero más cariñoso o simpático, es "pulpo" verdad Magg??


Ah, claro! No había pensado en ella. 

¡_Qué pesado, ese tío es un pulpo. No para de sobarme!_


----------



## lauranazario

calzetin said:
			
		

> I would say that in Spain (Magg is from Spain as I read) there is just on meaning for "sobón". Although "sobar" can be used in a wider range of contexts (sexual and non sexual at all).



¡Correctísimo, Calcetín!
Tomemos el ejemplo del uso de la palabra en Puerto Rico... acá, cuando se usa cualquier tiempo gramatical del verbo *"sobar"* (él soba, me sobó, se sobaron) la referencia tiene connotaciones de índole sexual.

Sin embargo, para nosotros *"sobito"* (diminutivo del efecto de sobar) es algo no sexual. Acá es muy común oir a alguien decir _"necesito un sobito"_ o _"¿quieres que de dé un sobito?"_  simple y sencillamente porque en esta isla "sobito" significa masaje. _Me duele la espalda... necesito un sobito. Te ves tensa... ¿quieres un sobito?_

Siguiendo más o menos la misma línea de "masaje", acá tenemos un tipo de pan que llamamos *"pan sobao"* (se vende en flautas cortas, pero es definitivamente más suave que la baguette o French bread). No soy panadera, pero me imagino que para elaborar este pan habrá que amasar la masa (valga la redundancia) más que de costumbre y de ahí salió el nombre.

Nada... sólo aportando ejemplos del uso sexual y no-sexual de "sobar".


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Siguiendo más o menos la misma línea de "masaje", acá tenemos un tipo de pan que llamamos *"pan sobao"* (se vende en flautas cortas, pero es definitivamente más suave que la baguette o French bread). No soy panadera, pero me imagino que para elaborar este pan habrá que amasar la masa (valga la redundancia) más que de costumbre y de ahí salió el nombre.




Hola Laura,

Debes saber que existe un comestible sin par en la provincia de Santander/Cantabria,  el *Sobao Pasiego*.

"Respecto al sobao, primero hemos tipificado la receta tradicional a partir de un estudio de las 13 empresas de Cantabria que se dedican a su elaboración", explica Eduardo Fernández. En la receta primitiva los ingredientes eran masa de pan, azúcar blanca y mantequilla. En el sobao antiguo se añadían dos huevos, una cascara de limón rallada y anís o ron. El origen del sobao moderno se sitúa sobre el año 1896, cuando una cocinera del doctor Madrazo, Eusebia Hernandez Martín, sustituyó la masa de pan por harina. "Éste último es el sobao que hemos considerado como el sobao pasiego tipo".

saludos,
cuchu


----------



## garryknight

In the UK, "touchy" means over-sensitive (susceptible o delicado). For "sobón" we're more likely to say "touchy-feely".


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> Debes saber que existe un comestible sin par en la provincia de Santander/Cantabria,  el *Sobao Pasiego*.
> 
> "Respecto al sobao, primero hemos tipificado la receta tradicional a partir de un estudio de las 13 empresas de Cantabria que se dedican a su elaboración", explica Eduardo Fernández. En la receta primitiva los ingredientes eran masa de pan, azúcar blanca y mantequilla. En el sobao antiguo se añadían dos huevos, una cascara de limón rallada y anís o ron. El origen del sobao moderno se sitúa sobre el año 1896, cuando una cocinera del doctor Madrazo, Eusebia Hernandez Martín, sustituyó la masa de pan por harina. "Éste último es el sobao que hemos considerado como el sobao pasiego tipo".



Ahhhh, ¡qué interesantísimo! Voy a imprimir tu reseña y trataré de hablar con un panadero para ver si así es que hacemos el pan sobao en Puerto Rico.
¿Has probado el Sobao Pasiego?

Veo que como te retiraste de "juez", ahora vas en pos de la credencial de maestro, ¿eh?     !Qué bárbaro eres!  

Muchísimas gracias,
Laura N.


----------



## lauranazario

garryknight said:
			
		

> In the UK, "touchy" means over-sensitive (susceptible o delicado). For "sobón" we're more likely to say "touchy-feely".



Garry,
This is an *excellent* post!!! As soon as I read it I knew you hit the nail right on the head. You are definitely correct. Kudos!


----------



## Vicki

garryknight said:
			
		

> In the UK, "touchy" means over-sensitive (susceptible o delicado). For "sobón" we're more likely to say "touchy-feely".


I was just going to say the same about US usage. 

If I were to hear that someone "is touchy", I would immediately think "over-sensitive". (Of course, in a given context "touchy" _might_ be understood as "touchy-feely"—but it is not the general usage. 

Hope this helps.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> Debes saber que existe un comestible sin par en la provincia de Santander/Cantabria,  el *Sobao Pasiego*.
> 
> cuchu



Cuchufléte,

Es posible que sepas tú más que yo sobre la procedencia del 'sobao' (yo no tengo ni idea), pero es cierto que los puedes comprar y se comen en todo el país. De hecho, mucha gente los sustituye por las magdalenas en el desayuno.

Magg


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Cuchufléte,
> 
> Es posible que sepas tú más que yo sobre la procedencia del 'sobao' (yo no tengo ni idea), pero es cierto que los puedes comprar y se comen en todo el país. De hecho, mucha gente los sustituye por las magdalenas en el desayuno.
> 
> Magg



Hola Magg-

De verdad no sé nada de la procedencia de la palabra 'sobao'. 
Pasiego debe de tener su origen en alguna aldea en las orillas del Río
Pas, donde se fabrica el sobao, igual que las quesadas Pasiegas.

Me acuerdo que hace muchos años unos amigos de Santander me dijeron que era imprescindible probar estos ejemplos de la tradición repostera de La Montaña.  Dijeron que en algún pueblo habían unas
viejas que los preparaban como sus bisabuelas, y que tenían un sabor
estupendo, debido a la calidad de la leche, la mantequilla y tal.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## lauranazario

Magg said:
			
		

> Cuchufléte,
> 
> Es posible que sepas tú más que yo sobre la procedencia del 'sobao' (yo no tengo ni idea.



Hola Magg y Cuchu,

"Sobao" es el _¿apócope?_ de sobado... amasado... que lo sobaron a mano...
Un pan rico, rico, rico.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola Magg y Cuchu,
> 
> "Sobao" es el _¿apócope?_ de sobado... amasado... que lo sobaron a mano...
> Un pan rico, rico, rico.



Hola Laura,

Iba a sugerir esto, pero me parecía demasiado obvio y fácil, y siempre voy buscando cinco pies al gato...  ¿Si aplicamos tu teoría a bacalao.....?

Does that mean it has been filleted? Or simply, Apocopao?

Un saludo desde el barrio pesquero,
Cuchuflao


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> Iba a sugerir esto, pero me parecía demasiado obvio y fácil, y siempre voy buscando cinco pies al gato...  ¿Si aplicamos tu teoría a bacalao.....?
> 
> Does that mean it has been filleted? Or simply, Apocopao?
> 
> Un saludo desde el barrio pesquero,
> Cuchuflao



Qué fino tu gato, que tiene pies en vez de patas... 

_Don't kick yourself in the... shins..._ a veces las cosas obvias son las correctas. 

Yo creo que bacalao siempre estuvo apocopao... siendo así más pueblerino y no tan fino. 
¿Te imaginas "bacalado"? _No self-respecting fish would allow himself to be called that![I/]

Dale un poco de codfish a tu minino..._


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Qué fino tu gato, que tiene pies en vez de patas...
> 
> _Don't kick yourself in the... shins..._ a veces las cosas obvias son las correctas.
> 
> Yo creo que bacalao siempre estuvo apocopao... siendo así más pueblerino y no tan fino.
> ¿Te imaginas "bacalado"? _No self-respecting fish would allow himself to be called that![I/]
> 
> Dale un poco de codfish a tu minino..._


_

Muy bien Maestra, 
So what if your puns are better than mine, or at least on a higher scale? I'll bet you my codpiece against whatever you choose to wager that you cannot translate the following...
 What do you call a cow with no legs?   

Hint:  the answer is not "muy apocopao"



....

ground beef


catch me if you can! na na na naaaaaa na_


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Muy bien Maestra,
> So what if your puns are better than mine, or at least on a higher scale? I'll bet you my codpiece against whatever you choose to wager that you cannot translate the following...
> What do you call a cow with no legs?
> 
> Hint:  the answer is not "muy apocopao"
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> ground beef
> 
> 
> catch me if you can! na na na naaaaaa na



yes, very witty... sooooo... así que como dijo quien lo dijo: _"the game is afoot!_" Look forward to the matches.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> yes, very witty... sooooo... así que como dijo quien lo dijo: _"the game is afoot!_" Look forward to the matches.



I find your last remark highly incendiary young lady!  I'll have you know that cross-threaded puns are grounds for disqualification.  Further, when one hunts livestock under the false pretense that they are 'game', in some quarters this is known as *poaching*. 

Holmes tells Watson: "Come, Watson, come! The game is afoot. Not a word! Into your clothes and come!" The word "game" has two meanings. One is "quarry" or "spoils," and it would be the main meaning in Shakespeare?s and Holmes' words. However, the other meaning of "game" is, "a diversion, pastime, or amusement; or a form of mental or physical competitive play, governed by specific rules and testing the skill, endurance, or luck of the participants."

Perhaps I've totally misread your most honorable intentions Maestra, and you were punning most odoriferously on foot, which in addition to its more pedestrian attributes, is oft' known for its pungent, or, as it were, 'gamey' aroma?  Were this to be the case, I should have no recourse but to go toe to toe with you.

In most respectful bewilderment,
y'r. m'st. ob'd't. s'v't.
Cuchufléte


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I find your last remark highly incendiary young lady!  I'll have you know that cross-threaded puns are grounds for disqualification.  Further, when one hunts livestock under the false pretense that they are 'game', in some quarters this is known as *poaching*.
> 
> Holmes tells Watson: "Come, Watson, come! The game is afoot. Not a word! Into your clothes and come!" The word "game" has two meanings. One is "quarry" or "spoils," and it would be the main meaning in Shakespeare?s and Holmes' words. However, the other meaning of "game" is, "a diversion, pastime, or amusement; or a form of mental or physical competitive play, governed by specific rules and testing the skill, endurance, or luck of the participants."
> 
> Perhaps I've totally misread your most honorable intentions Maestra, and you were punning most odoriferously on foot, which in addition to its more pedestrian attributes, is oft' known for its pungent, or, as it were, 'gamey' aroma?  Were this to be the case, I should have no recourse but to go toe to toe with you.
> 
> In most respectful bewilderment,
> y'r. m'st. ob'd't. s'v't.
> Cuchufléte



Oh...my... God... I think I just released a monster. 
And I can't believe you accused me of having smelly feet!!!! Who ratted??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

I will go toe to toe... unless you are a polydactyl which is an unfair feline advantage or a gift you picked up in Bangor from your wordsmith friend Mr. King/Backman.


----------



## cuchuflete

Maestra Laura-
King/Backman, as in reytrasado?  Or are quoting Mikael Tal?  Should we go toe-to-toe,
and I'm toed it takes Tu to tango, please don't step on my iambic pentameter.


----------



## David Carter

A veces en inglés decimos que una persona es "very touchy-feely", pero no necesariamente implica algo sexual.

David


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Maestra Laura-
> King/Backman, as in reytrasado?  Or are quoting Mikael Tal?  Should we go toe-to-toe, and I'm toed it takes Tu to tango, please don't step on my iambic pentameter.



Mr. King a.k.a. Richard Backman, better known as Stephen amongst his friends, the horror novelist whose work often mentions Bangor, Maine... 

By the way, is your village anywhere near that city? 
And more importantly, does it have a sleazy bar with a Tango-playing jukebox????? Talk about a horror story! 

_Adiós muchachos compañeros de mi vida..._


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Mr. King a.k.a. Richard Backman, better known as Stephen amongst his friends, the horror novelist whose work often mentions Bangor, Maine...
> 
> By the way, is your village anywhere near that city?
> And more importantly, does it have a sleazy bar with a Tango-playing jukebox????? Talk about a horror story!
> 
> _Adiós muchachos compañeros de mi vida..._



"Oh Shute!," he said, not having realized that there was a pseudonym loose on the grounds.  Banguh is a couple of hours north of here, and inland.  I'm on the coast.


_Abre el balcón, y el corazón, mientras se pasa...._


----------



## Lusitan

In Peru they use "sobon" in another context. Is a person that will always agree with you no matter what.In politics there is also another term for the "sobones": ayayaeros. The word sobon seems to have a lot of meanings not only depending on the context but also where in the spanish speaking countries you use it. In England we use "Brown Nosed" (in a broad and little rude way).


----------



## Forero

aledu said:


> I think to most mexicans ¨sobar¨will be to massage. There are sobadores which are like ¨massage therapists¨ with no formal education on the subject.
> The sexual context, to most mexicans, would be ¨manosear¨.
> 
> Now, somebody that touches a lot or is very affectionate is said to be ¨touchy¨or ¨very touchy¨ like gotita stated.
> 
> aledu



Usual "touchy" means quick to anger.  I've heard "touchy-feely" to mean someone who insists on lots of hugs, but not the sexual kind.


----------



## Thorn

No sé si es en toda España, pero al menos en el norte "sobar" también se emplea como sinónimo de "dormir". No es una palabra que usen mis padres, pero es muy común entre la gente de mi edad.

"Me voy a sobar un rato." 
"Estoy súper sobado."
"Fuimos a buscarle, pero prefirió quedarse sobando."


----------



## Andunemir

Thorn said:


> No sé si es en toda España, pero al menos en el norte "sobar" también se emplea como sinónimo de "dormir". No es una palabra que usen mis padres, pero es muy común entre la gente de mi edad.
> 
> "Me voy a sobar un rato."
> "Estoy súper sobado."
> "Fuimos a buscarle, pero prefirió quedarse sobando."



I was going to say exactly the same now. Very big in Madrid as well...


----------



## Holacomoesta

Sobón. What a very strange word. In the United States, I've heard the word "handsy" used from time to time. This would generally be used in reference to inappropriate, sexual touching. I'm not sure if this is used in the UK. Also, I don't really agree with "clingy" being a good substitute  either. I've always heard clingy referring to people who always need to be around you or talk to you, or just have some form of constant contact (not necessarily physical contact).


----------

